

Is it OK to be a Luddite? (1984) - cincinnatus
http://www.nytimes.com/books/97/05/18/reviews/pynchon-luddite.html?_r=1

======
gaius
_They also saw the machines coming more and more to be the property of men who
did not work, only owned and hired._

If managing an enterprise is not "work" then what is the job of "writing down
my opinions on stuff"?

~~~
dkarl
I don't think the folks who worked in 19th century textile mills would
recognize anything you or I do as "work," either.

------
RommeDeSerieux
I'm hitting the paywall with this link for some reason.

~~~
thwarted
Search for "Is it OK to be a Luddite? (1984) nytimes.com" on google, the
printable version is the first hit.

I'd provide a link through google myself, but I'm getting frustrated trying to
build a link to I'm Feeling Lucky with instant search turned on.

